# Food Safety News - 10/20/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 20, 2021)

*This time, USDA says it’s serious about 25 percent reduction in Salmonella illnsses*
By News Desk on Oct 20, 2021 12:05 am
The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) promises it “is mobilizing a stronger, and more comprehensive effort to reduce Salmonella illnesses associated with poultry products.” It says it wants to “move closer to the national target of a 25 percent reduction in Salmonella illnesses.” National targets are included in “Healthy People 2030,” which are... Continue Reading


*New Zealand tightens rules to tackle Salmonella in chickens and eggs*
By News Desk on Oct 20, 2021 12:04 am
Regulators in New Zealand have tightened the rules for the chicken sector to try and tackle a type of Salmonella linked to human illnesses. The new rules came into force earlier this month and attempt to manage Salmonella Enteritidis across chicken breeder, hatchery, rearers, broiler, and egg laying operations in New Zealand, according to the... Continue Reading


*Handwashing habits in UK, Australia changed during COVID-19 pandemic*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 20, 2021 12:03 am
People’s hand hygiene habits have changed for the better during the COVID-19 pandemic, according to research in the United Kingdom. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) and Ipsos Mori studied consumer hand hygiene behavior during the pandemic in England, Wales and Northern Ireland between April 2020 and January 2021. Each quarter, 2,000 adults were surveyed. A... Continue Reading


*IAFP asks for award nominations for 2022 annual meeting and conference*
By Jonan Pilet on Oct 20, 2021 12:01 am
The International Association for Food Protection is looking nominations for awards to be presented at this year’s annual conference. The deadline for submissions is Tuesday, Feb. 15, 2022. The awards will be presented at IAFP’s annual conference is set for July 31-Aug. 3 next year in Pittsburgh, PA. The categories range from the Black Pearl Award... Continue Reading


*Ivar’s clam chowder recalled from Costco stores in 13 states because of plastic*
By News Desk on Oct 19, 2021 09:14 pm
Clam chowder sold by certain Costco stores is being recalled after a consumer complained about finding a piece of sharp, hard plastic in the product. Ivar’s Soup and Sauce Company of Mukilteo, WA, is recalling 14,968 two-pack sleeves of refrigerated Kettle Classic Clam Chowder With Uncured Bacon, Costco Item #1270666, packaged in 2-24oz sleeved packs,... Continue Reading


----------

